# young Harolds Journal



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Hello my name is Harold junior
I think I am a juvenile veil tail-
but please help me find out:

This is me:


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

weekly plan

feed him 2 omega 1 betta pellets a day;
once a week give him bloodworms(I only have freeze dried)
fast once a week


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

First Day for my new little guy.
water params are:
Ammonia:0.25ppm
Nitrite:0ppm
nitrate:0ppm
Temp:80F


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Got some new info about from our colleagues here:
He is a Juvenile Male VT, about 4-6 months old 
Happy days


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Todays water Params- Tuesday 21st

Ammonia:0.25ppm
Nitrite:0ppm
Nitrate:0ppm
temp:80.9F


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok so I know all you guys want a better picture of me, and I will also treat you to a video....


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Here are some photos of me  - sorry I am a bit shy and my camera isnt very good



























Sorry about these ....
My videos should be better:
http://youtu.be/TmPlm5aMU_0

http://youtu.be/QlAwrpjz7uw

http://youtu.be/U3uM2-eVClI

http://youtu.be/gkSGlh9njv4


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Lovely. He looks like a nice, lively fellow. I agree he's probably less than 6 months old ... they usually seem to get the big veil "droop" in their tail at 5-6 months of age.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Many thanks... will post more photos and video as he grows.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Todays water conditions are: 
Ammonia:0.25ppm
Nitrite:0ppm
Nitrate:0ppm
temp 81.5F


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

Ok so I am Back.
Just done a 50%WC
added 1 tsp AQS. for the 3L I took out.
I fed him this morning freeze dried bloodworm soak in garlic juice.
and some krill flakes.
Will do a water reading tomorrow and post results.


----------



## AlgarveblueVT (Jul 11, 2013)

So just checked my water params after a 50%WC
Ammonia:0.25ppm
Nitrite:0ppm
Nitrate:0ppm
temp:82.2F

any thoughts or advice appreciated.


----------

